
Ask HN: Help Kevin McCallister in 2018 with today‘s tech - lucattelli
Hello HN,<p>One of the things that got me thinking as a kid watching Home Alone II was how Kevin was able to accurately rewind the tape on his voice recorder to the exact point he needed. He nailed every time. Of course, that was a limitation tech had those days.<p>Today I remembered that ahd thought: now he`d just record and play it on his iPhone. No big deal.<p>That got me thinking... what would a 2018 version of Kevin McCallister do with all the tech our homes have today?<p>So please, help us think of creative solutions that current tech would help him overcome those bandits?<p>Please, exclude the obvious ones such as posting online LEFT ALONE BY MY PARENTS, SOMEBODY`s ON MY DOOR, PLEASE HELP! :)<p>Kevin McCallister needs your help this Xmas, HN... Please help!
======
jonbesga
Haven't you seen this? [https://youtu.be/xKYABI-dGEA](https://youtu.be/xKYABI-
dGEA)

